# Rainbow poplar rocking chair



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

First child is on the way and i decided it was time to take on the rocker challenge. Here is my progress so far! Very close to a dry assembly. I wanted to build the crib too, but the wood I wanted was priced way high so I caved and let her just buy one. 

These days you almost need to run your own mill to make it cost effective... so that might be the next challenge!


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Furniture can always be a challenge, and hopefully your "chair" project will be complete before the due date! Are you working from plans or just learning as you go? Hope you post more pics of the finished chair. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

I am working off of Hal Taylors plans, yet find my self making a lot of changes. Do what I thought was the plan quickly became the guidelines...


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

The sculpted seat looks comfortable---I look forward to progress pictures---

Where did you find the colorful poplar?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WAY COOL!!!! Keep us up dated with the pics!!! Love the COLORS!!!!


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

There seems to be a lot of "rainbow" or yellow poplar I'm these parts. I actually have a few more slabs on the rack!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Looking great! Keep the photos coming. That poplar is beautiful.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Starting the glue up!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

More....More....More....pics please!!!

:crying2::crying2: I couldn't find a DROOL face!!!LOL!!!


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks tim! I bet the spalted poplar you posted would make a nice foot rest or side table!


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Let the shaping begin! This has been quite a journey!


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks like your project is continuing to head in a positive direction! Thanks (again) for sharing. Be safe.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

End of today I have most of the shaping and all the assisted sanding. Now time for hand tools and elbow grease! Mainly rainbow poplar, back braces are cherry (fruit), rockers have some elm and all accent pieces are walnut.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Very nice! Looks like a fun build. I have to ask, I see a Rikon band saw in one pic. Is that the 10-325? How do you like it?


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

I believe that is the model number, it's the 14 inch, very solid, love it. Only thing I don't like is the fence, and the assembly instructions were terrible.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

You rocker looks beautiful!

Plans for a finish?


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

I made the maloof finish and am pretty exited


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Your chair is coming along beautifully!! Thanks of taking the time to document it for us. I behalf everything, we appreciate it 



bmarshall9686 said:


> I made the maloof finish and am pretty exited


I've seen this reference before. What exactly if this & how it is made & applied? Thanks.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you, I would love to pass along the maloof shine. Note this is only hearsay and not provable fact. However it's what many say his formula is, and better yet I love it. 

Ok jar 1: equal parts tung oil, boiled linseed oil, and poly. 

Apply at least 4 coats, 24 hours between and 0000 steel whool inbetween. 

Jar 2: equal parts tung oil, boiled linseed oil, and beeswax or wax of choice variations may apply. When mixing this I heat up and melt the wax and then store. It is the final coat you put on to shine and protect, this is also the finish used to touch up and refresh with. 

Oh and it's a beauty.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Where did you get your wood from?? I sell some to Goodwood Nashville. Dave's a great guy and all the times I've been by there he's had good help.

Sometime your up this way call and check out my mill and inventory.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

I get it off craigslist, or permutations which is a mill in the nolensville area and he gets everything from arborists. Most of what I get from him is scraps in the firewood pile but occasionally I get a slab from him. 

I want to come out and run the mill! Actually I'm trying to build my own so I can start my own small operation to at least feed my hobby... though I think I'm going to see how having this first child goes!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh the first child is FUN.....and I'm on my 1 st GRANDchild of 6 years, even more FUNNER!!!! LOL!!! :grin::grin:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

bmarshall9686 said:


> Ok jar 1: equal parts tung oil, boiled linseed oil, and poly. Apply at least 4 coats, 24 hours between and 0000 steel whool inbetween. Jar 2: equal parts tung oil, boiled linseed oil, and beeswax or wax of choice variations may apply. When mixing this I heat up and melt the wax and then store.


Thanks. How man coats of jar 1, and how long between coats? Also, what is your choice for poly?

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

1st grandchild, nah can't be! I'll be out to cut some wood and we can talk all about it. 

Burb: 4 coats minimum gives you satin finish 24 hours in between coats. I like to leave it sit for a few days before putting on jar 2, depending on the temperature of course. I use min wax poly, I'm really not to picky


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Also Mark on jar one you want to flood the surface and let it sit, some say a few minutes some say up to an hour. I let mine sit for a few minutes maybe up to 15, then wipe the excess off.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

bmarshall9686 said:


> Burb: 4 coats minimum gives you satin finish 24 hours in between coats. I like to leave it sit for a few days before putting on jar 2, depending on the temperature of course. I use min wax poly, I'm really not to picky





bmarshall9686 said:


> Also Mark on jar one you want to flood the surface and let it sit, some say a few minutes some say up to an hour. I let mine sit for a few minutes maybe up to 15, then wipe the excess off.


Thanks for the info. I'll have to write all this down & give it a try.

Mark


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Man, that is a Super build and thanks for the formula!!!


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Finally after what felt like, and was, days of sanding. I put the 1st coat of finish on. Very very happy with coat 1!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW!!!! Looking GOOD!!!! Love to see how that finish made the wood POP!!!:grin::grin:
How a bout a few close ups??? You know just some spalt droolers!!! LOL
edit: And some close-up of the laminated work...I love artful layers!!


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

I am going to do a full spread when it's finished but when I put coat 2 one tomorrow I'll take some variations for you.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

:grin::grin: THANKS!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

2nd coat for your pleasure!


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

So pretty


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I LIKE !!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

That's gorgeous!

Nice job. I love it.


----------

